# PUP - virus infection ?



## ionel (May 29, 2004)

Hello, 
It's been awhile since I haven't visited this site, and it seems that now I need to come back to you as I need help again. 
For the past few days or so everytime I turn on my PC I get this message that's being generated by the McAfee Anti-virus

*Information file C:\System Volume Information\_restore{543848E5-A971-4387-BA4...is a Potential Unwanted Program (spyware, adware, or other malware) and has been blocked from running on your computer.

If you do not recognize it, remove this PUP. If you recognize it, trust this PUP, and then rerun the program that triggered this alert.*

I always delete that PUP, but then after a few hours the message pops up on my screen again. When I delete the PUP I get this message "*The PUP file "A0050307.sys" has been removed*". I then scan all my files, and sometimes I find additional files that I delete, and sometimes nothing else is found. However, this keeps repeating every day now.

Can you help me?
Thank you so much !

Ionel -


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi...If not using already..D/load..Spybot..Ad-Aware..links below..check for up-dates..scan..remove what they find...
Run a Hijack this log..link below..save logfile to notepad>click edit>select all>edit>copy>paste on your thread..Install in C:\ program file..not temp..
A log expert will help you..


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

XP
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

ME - http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001012513122239?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

"Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on" 

Hi MFDnSC. What will doing this accomplish?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Turning off System Restore will delete all previous restore points. 

And since the infection being detected on your system is in Restore, this should remove it.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheese answered it.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Many Thanks Cheeseball81 and MFDnSC. The reason that I asked is that I am having a similar problem. I'll give it a try. Thanks again.


----------



## jkskinsfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks for the help MFDnSC. It seemed to do the trick.


----------

